# The 2010-2011 Miami Heat Player Of The Game/Year Thread



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna be a lot more contested than in years past.

Vote after each game, i'll update this thread, and we'll see who our MVP is at seasons end.

*POTG Leaderboard:
Lebron James - 34
Dwyane Wade - 29
Chris Bosh - 13
James Jones - 1
Zydrunas Ilgauskus - 1
Joel Anthony - 2
Mike Miller - 1
Eddie House - 1
*

Game 1 @ Boston: Lebron James (31pts, 4rbs, 3ast, 1stl, 2blk, 10-21fg, 3-6 3fg, 8-12ft, 43mins)
Game 2 @ Philadelphia: James Jones (20pts, 1rb, 1stl, 1blk, 7-10fg, 6-9 3fg, 30mins)
Game 3 v Orlando: Dwyane Wade (26pts, 6rbs, 4ast, 2blk, 9-20fg, 2-6 3fg, 34mins)
Game 4 @ New Jersey: Dwyane Wade (17pts, 6rbs, 7ast, 2blk, 1stl, 4-9 fg, 1-2 3fg, 8-12ft, 27mins)
Game 5 v Minnesota: Lebron James (20pts, 12ast, 2blk, 1stl, 7-12 fg, 6-8 ft, 32 mins)
Game 6 @ New Orleans: Dwyane Wade (28pts, 2ast, 10rbs, 2stl, 2blk, 7-16 fg, 13-13 ft, 1-5 3fg, 40mins)
Game 7 v New Jersey: Dwyane Wade (29pts, 3ast, 10rbs, 2stl, 1blk, 10-17 fg, 7-10 ft, 2-3 3fg, 36mins)
Game 8 v Utah: Dwyane Wade (39pts, 6rbs, 1ast, 1stl, 12-23 fg, 3-5 3fg, 12-16 ft, 42mins)
Game 9 v Boston: Lebron James (35pts, 10rbs, 9ast, 3stl, 9-21fg, 17-22ft, 44mins)
Game 10 v Toronto: Dwyane Wade (31pts, 8rbs, 2ast, 1blk, 11-16 fg, 9-14 ft, 35mins)
Game 11 v Phoenix: Chris Bosh (35pts, 6rbs, 4ast, 1stl, 12-17 fg, 11-11 ft, 30mins)
Game 12 v Charlotte: Chris Bosh (22pts, 14rbs, 1ast, 7-15fg, 8-8ft, 38mins)
Game 13 @ Memphis: Lebron James (29pts, 3rbs, 11ast, 1stl, 11-23fg, 2-4 3fg, 5-6ft, 39mins)
Game 14 v Indiana: Lebron James (25pts, 5rbs, 6ast, 1stl, 6-14fg, 2-8 3fg, 11-15ft, 42mins)
Game 15 @ Orlando: Chris Bosh (21pts, 6rbs, 2ast, 7-13fg, 7-8ft, 36mins)
Game 16 v Philadelphia: Lebron James (20pts, 8rbs, 6ast, 2stl, 1blk, 5-15fg, 1-5 3fg, 9-11ft, 40mins)
Game 17 @ Dallas: Chris Bosh (22pts, 8rbs, 2ast, 2stl, 9-18fg, 4-4ft, 38mins)
Game 18 v Washington: Dwyane Wade (26pts, 8rbs, 6ast, 4stl, 1blk, 8-17fg, 10-10ft, 35mins)
Game 19 v Detroit: Lebron James (18pts, 6rbs, 3ast, 1stl, 8-15 fg, 1-1 3fg, 1-2ft, 31mins)
Game 20 @ Cleveland: Lebron James (38pts, 5rbs, 8ast, 1stl, 1blk, 15-25fg, 2-7 3fg, 6-9ft, 30mins)
Game 21 v Atlanta: Dwyane Wade (26pts, 10rbs, 3ast, 3stl, 3blk, 11-18fg, 4-6ft, 40mins)
Game 22 @ Milwaukee: Dwyane Wade (25pts, 14rbs, 5ast, 1blk, 9-20fg, 7-10ft, 39mins)
Game 23 @ Utah: Zydrunas Ilgauskus (16pts, 10rbs, 1ast, 1stl, 7-10fg, 2-2ft, 26mins)
Game 24 @ Golden State: Lebron James (25pts, 7rbs, 9apg, 1stl, 1blk, 10-18fg, 3-4 3fg, 2-3ft, 31mins)
Game 25 @ Sacramento: Dwyane Wade (36pts, 6rbs, 6ast, 1stl, 1blk, 15-23fg, 1-2 3fg, 5-9ft, 36mins)
Game 26 v New Orleans: Chris Bosh (23pts, 11rbs, 1ast, 1stl, 3blk, 10-18fg, 3-5ft, 38mins)
Game 27 v Cleveland: Dwyane Wade (28pts, 6rbs, 3ast, 1stl, 10-18fg, 3-6 3fg, 5-7ft, 40mins)
Game 28 @ New York: Lebron James (32pts, 11rbs, 10ast, 1stl, 14-23fg, 3-6 3fg, 1-3ft, 38mins)
Game 29 @ Washington: Lebron James (32pts, 7rbs, 6ast, 1stl, 9-19fg, 3-7 3fg, 11-12ft, 41mins)
Game 30 v Dallas: Dwyane Wade (22pts, 4rbs, 7ast, 3stl, 2blk, 8-17fg, 3-7 3fg, 3-6ft,39mins)
Game 31 @ Phoenix: Lebron James (36pts, 6rbs, 4ast, 3stl, 13-22fg, 2-5 3fg, 8-8ft,37mins)
Game 32 @ LA Lakers: Lebron James (27pts, 11rbs, 10ast, 4stl, 8-14fg, 5-6 3fg, 6-6ft, 38mins)
Game 33 v New York: Dwyane Wade (40pts, 9rbs, 2ast, 2stl, 1blk, 13-28fg, 1-7 3fg, 13-16ft, 38mins)
Game 34 @ Houston: Dwyane Wade (45pts, 7rbs, 1ast, 2stl, 17-24fg, 1-3 3fg, 10-10ft, 38mins)
Game 35 v Golden State: Dwyane Wade (25pts, 6rbs, 8ast, 2stl, 1blk, 7-18fg, 11-16ft, 39mins)
Game 36 @ Charlotte: Lebron James (38pts, 9rbs, 5ast, 1stl, 15-26fg, 2-4 3fg, 6-6ft, 37mins)
Game 37 v Milwaukee: Dwyane Wade (34pts, 4rbs, 2ast, 1stl, 10-19fg, 1-2 3fg, 13-15ft, 35mins)
Game 38 @ Milwaukee: Lebron James (26pts, 10rbs, 5ast, 6stl, 1blk, 8-23fg, 1-4 3fg, 9-11ft, 45mins)
Game 39 @ Portland: Lebron James (44pts, 13rbs, 6ast, 2stl, 17-26fg, 3-5 3fg, 7-10ft, 46mins)
Game 40 @ LA Clippers: Dwyane Wade (31pts, 7rbs, 5ast, 1stl, 3blk, 12-22fg, 1-4 3fg, 6-7ft, 41mins)
Game 41 @ Denver: Chris Bosh (24pts, 6rbs, 2ast, 9-17fg, 6-6ft, 30mins)
Game 42 @ Chicago: Dwyane Wade (33pts, 6rbs, 4ast, 5blk, 10-20fg, 4-7 3fg, 9-13ft, 35mins)
Game 43 v Atlanta: Joel Anthony (0pts, 16rbs, 1stl, 3blk, 43mins)
Game 44 v Toronto: Mike Miller (32pts, 10rbs, 3ast, 1stl, 12-20fg, 6-11 3fg, 2-3ft, 33mins)
Game 45 @ New York: Dwyane Wade (34pts, 16rbs, 5ast, 1stl, 14-22fg, 6-14ft, 41mins) 
Game 46 v Detroit: Lebron James (39pts, 8rbs, 9ast, 1stl, 2blk, 15-25fg, 2-4 3fg, 7-10ft, 44mins)
Game 47 @ OKC: Lebron James (23pts, 4rbs, 13ast, 4stl, 3blk, 7-14fg, 2-5 3fg, 7-11ft, 40mins)
Game 48 v Cleveland: Dwyane Wade (34pts, 7rbs, 5ast, 3stl, 13-21fg, 7-8ft, 34mins)
Game 49 @ Orlando: Lebron James (51pts, 11rbs, 8ast, 1stl, 1blk, 17-25fg, 14-17ft, 43mins)
Game 50 @ Charlotte: Dwyane Wade (22pts, 12rbs, 10ast, 8-20fg, 5-7ft, 40mins)
Game 51 v Clippers: Dwyane Wade (28pts, 8rbs, 8ast, 1stl, 3blk, 8-14fg, 9-10ft, 37mins)
Game 52 v Indiana: Lebron James (41pts, 13rbs, 8ast, 3stl, 1blk, 15-23fg, 9-13ft, 42mins)
Game 53 @ Detroit: Dwyane Wade (24pts, 8rbs, 7ast, 1stl, 9-15fg, 6-6ft, 36mins)
Game 54 @ Boston: Chris Bosh (24pts, 10rbs, 2astl, 1stl, 1blk, 8-11fg, 8-10ft, 41mins)
Game 55 @ Indiana: Dwyane Wade (41pts, 12rbs, 3ast, 2stl, 16-29fg, 1-4 3fg, 8-10ft, 42mins)
Game 56 @ Toronto: Lebron James (23pts, 13rbs, 8ast, 8-18fg, 7-10ft, 38mins)
Game 57 v Sacramento: Lebron James (31pts, 8rbs, 3ast, 14-26fg, 3-6 3fg, 30mins)
Game 58 @ Chicago: Lebron James (29pts, 10rbs, 5ast, 12-21fg, 5-6ft, 2stl 41mins)
Game 59 v Washington: Dwyane Wade (41pts, 5rbs, 2ast, 18-27fg, 3-9ft, 2stl 39mins)
Game 60 v New York: Chris Bosh (20pts, 12rbs, 3ast, 1blk, 1stl, 8-14fg, 4-4ft, 40mins)
Game 61 v Orlando: Lebron James (29pts, 6rbs, 4ast, 2blk, 11-16fg, 7-7ft, 40mins)
Game 62 @ San Antonio: Lebron James (26pts, 8rbs, 7ast, 1stl, 11-19fg, 1-3 3fg, 3-7ft, 36mins)
Game 63 v Chicago: Lebron James (26pts, 8rbs, 6ast, 2stl, 10-18fg, 1-2 3fg, 5-6ft, 42mins)
Game 64 v Portland: Dwyane Wade (38pts, 6rbs, 5ast, 1stl, 2blk, 12-21fg, 2-8 3fg, 12-13ft, 43mins)
Game 65 v LA Lakers: Chris Bosh (24pts, 9rbs, 10-17fg, 4-6ft, 38mins)
Game 66 v Memphis: Dwyane Wade (28pts, 5rbs, 9ast, 3stl, 5blk, 9-15fg, 1-2 3fg, 9-9ft, 34mins)
Game 67 v San Antonio: Chris Bosh (30pts, 12rbs, 1ast, 2stl, 10-16fg, 10-10ft, 36mins)
Game 68 v OKC: Chris Bosh (21pts, 11rbs, 1ast, 2blk, 6-17fg, 0-2 3fg, 9-10ft, 39mins)
Game 69 @ Atlanta: Lebron James (43pts, 2rbs, 3ast, 16-21fg, 5-7 3fg, 6-7ft, 31mins)
Game 70 v Denver: Lebron James (33pts, 6rbs, 2ast, 2stl, 15-25fg, 1-4 3fg, 2-2ft, 41mins)
Game 71 @ Detroit: Chris Bosh (23pts, 7rbs, 2ast, 6-11fg, 11-12ft, 39mins)
Game 72 v Philadelphia: Dwyane Wade (39pts, 11rbs, 8ast, 3stl, 5blk, 15-26fg, 1-3 3fg, 8-11ft, 41mins)
Game 73 v Houston: Lebron James (33pts, 10rbs, 7ast, 13-21fg, 0-1 3fg, 7-9ft, 40mins)
Game 74 @ Cleveland: Lebron James (27pts, 10rbs, 12ast, 10-21fg, 1-5 3fg, 6-10ft, 43 mins)
Game 75 @ Washington: Lebron James (35pts, 8rbs, 8ast, 5stl, 12-16fg, 1-3 3fg, 10-13 ft, 44mins)
Game 76 @ Minnesota: Dwyane Wade (32pts, 5rbs, 2ast, 2stl, 2blk, 14-21fg, 0-3 3fg, 4-5ft, 34mins) 
Game 77 @ New Jersey: Lebron James (31pts, 11rbs, 7ast, 3stl, 13-18fg, 0-2 3fg, 5-8ft, 39mins) 
Game 78 v Milwaukee: Joel Anthony (8pts, 11rbs, 1stl, 1blk, 3-3fg, 2-2ft, 27mins)
Game 79 v Charlotte: Chris Bosh (27pts, 10rbs, 2ast, 1stl, 9-14fg, 9-10ft, 37mins)
Game 80 v Boston: Lebron James (27pts, 5rbs, 7ast, 4stl, 1blk, 11-19fg, 0-2 3fg, 5-9ft, 37mins)
Game 81 @ Atlanta: Lebron James (34pts, 10rbs, 7ast, 3stl, 10-21fg, 2-4 3fg, 12-14ft, 43mins)
Game 82 v Toronto: Eddie House (35pts, 1ast, 14-27fg, 7-13 3fg, 45mins)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally! A year where Wade wont win them 95% of the time :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:2ti:

I'm actually gonna have to put some effort in this year!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, this thread could get very interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> :2ti:
> 
> I'm actually gonna have to put some effort in this year!


Yup, no giving up on the thread by January


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I have no idea how this is gonna end up, as i've seen 3 minutes of Wade and LBJ playing together :laugh:

You guys are gonna have to help me with anointing POTG's.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Remember last year when Jermaine O'Neal started the season completely owning people and won like 4 or 5 in the first 10 games?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yup. Then he died.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Easily Lebron today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami @ Boston - Heat lose 88-80

*Player of the Game: Lebron James
31 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 10-21 fg, 3-6 3fg, 8-12ft, 43 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami @ Philadelphia - Heat win 97 to 87

*Player Of The Game: James Jones
20 points, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 1 block, 7-10fg, 6-9 3fg, 30 minutes*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, if anyone can produce one post in the last 90 days saying James Jones would play a big role in a win, please take credit.

:funny:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ found his stroke, mang :laugh:

Seriously though, he can't do anything else but hit threes...and that's cool with me :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Orlando @ Miami - Heat win 96 to 70

Player Of The Game: Dwyane Wade
26 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 9-20fg, 2-6 3fg, 34 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Miami @ New Jersey - Heat win 101 to 78

Player Of The Game: Dwyane Wade
17 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 4-9fg, 1-2 3fg, 8-12ft, 27 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Minnesota @ Miami - Heat win 129 to 97

Player Of The Game: Lebron James
20 points, 12 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 7-12 fg, 6-8 ft, 32 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Miami @ New Orleans - Heat lose 96 to 93

Player Of The Game: Dwyane Wade
28 points, 2 assists, 10 rebounds, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 7-16 fg, 13-13 ft, 1-5 3fg in 40 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*New Jersey @ Miami - Heat win 101 to 89

Player Of The Game: Dwyane Wade
29 points, 3 assists, 10 rebounds, 1 block, 2 steals, 10-17 fg, 7-10 ft, 2-3 3fg in 36 minutes*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Utah @ Miami - Heat lose 116-114 in OT.

Player Of The Game: Dwyane Wade
39 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 steal, 12-23 fg, 3-5 3fg, 12-16 ft, 42 minutes*










Honourable mention to LBJ with the big triple double....and I guess Paul Millsap, for going Reggie Miller on us.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Honourable mention to LBJ with the big triple double....and I guess Paul Millsap, for going Reggie Miller on us.


We might as well term such a performance "going Paul Millsap on someone" from this day on.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Wade with the strategic foot placement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> We might as well term such a performance "going Paul Millsap on someone" from this day on.


:baseldance:

I'll be using it hehe.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wasn't this year supposed to be the one where D-Wade doesn't win most of these POTG awards? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, we said he won't win it 95% of the time. He's only running at 62.50% at the moment :laugh:.

DWade for MVP ya'll.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The race is heating up (excuse the pun).

Dwade and Lebron tied at 6, with CB1 playing well of late and has 4. JJ has 1 nomination too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Midseason report - i'll be updating throughout the day.

Dwyane Wade currently leads Lebron James by 2 games in the Miami Heat Player of the Year thread for season 2010-2011.

Here are my grades for the first half of the year:

*Dwyane Wade*

Grade: A

Dwyane started the season slow, which isnt unusual for him. What was unusual was the wild swings in his performances. He had some horrible games early on in the year, however he has turned it around and had a huge December. Wade is really the barometer of the Heat. If he plays well, we generally win. If he doesn't - we lose. His jump shot is improved from early this year, and he is slicing through defenses as per usual. Sometimes though there are times where you can see he doesn't have the explosion, perhaps the knee issues are not completely gone. Dwyane is rebounding at career high levels, no doubt due to the decreased load on his shoulders. He's also averaging a career low in assists, but this is due to working off the ball more. Doesn't get as much MVP pub as he should.

Wade is averaging 25.1 points, 6.5 rebounds, 4.3 assists, 1.38 steals, 1.10 blocks, shooting 49.2% from the field, 31.6% from three and 73.6% from the line in 36.4 minutes per game through 40 games.


*Lebron James*

Grade: A

A somewhat slow start to the season also, Lebron really became comfortable in December and played like the 2 time MVP. Now leading the NBA in PER - Lebron has shown an improved jump shot, however he often settles too often for the long 2 instead of bulldozing his way into the paint. Became much more successful in our system once he began playing more with a true point guard, Lebron is learning how to play off the ball more but this is still a work in progress. Has already shown some incredible highlights, which will only improve as the Big 3 get more acclimated. Worth noting is LBJ is shooting a career high three point percentage, however also averaging a career high in turnovers. Had some of his best games this year in the most hostile of environments - hopefully will play as well at home in the second half of the year.

LBJ is averaging 25.4 points, 7.1 rebounds, 7.2 assists, 1.50 steals, 0.50 blocks, shooting 48.2% from the floor, 36.9% from three and 76.7% from the line in 37.9 minutes per game.

*Chris Bosh*

Grade: B

Bosh has been solid, but often unspectacular. Maybe this is a product of being the third wheel next to spectacular players in Wade and Lebron. Chris has the best +/- in the NBA, and that definitely stands for something. Defensively he is improved, but still needs to get better. He should be averaging over a block per game, which is his career number. Offensively, his J is money but he often settles for it. Or passes on the open 1 to take a jabstep and step back that is out of rhythm. Bosh needs to rebound better. He definitely should be upwards of 9 per game on this squad. Overall its been a solid start to his Heat career, but improvement is definitely possible - mixing up a few more moves in the paint would help.

Averaging 18.6 points, 8.2 rebounds, 1.9 assists, 0.76 steals, 0.71 blocks, shooting 50% from the floor, 31.3% from three and 81.2% from the line in 35.5 minutes.

The supporting cast

Grade: C

I think a C is a fair average. Considering the lengthy loss of Udonis Haslem, and that Mike Miller has essentially been out the year to date, the supporting cast has held up relatively well. JJ stepped up pretty big early but has faded late, The 3 bigs (Big Z, Damp and Joel) are not often noticeable on the court. Z started well but you can tell he's running low on gas at the moment. Mario is so up and down it's hard to guage whether he is an essential part of the rotation or more trouble than he's worth. Juwan is terrible, no other words really required for him. Eddie House got a chance early, played ok, then lost it after a bad shooting stretch. Maybe he's out of the doghouse and will have a 2nd half revival. Carlos has improved his J out of sight, but also often goes missing. Once Haslem is back - our rotation should be a lot clearer and depth will be less of an issue.

Overall, at 30-12 - you can't be unhappy with the win/loss ratio. Despite not playing as well in a lot of games as we could have, we're sitting 2nd in the East and will (most likely) get home court for the playoffs. I dont think anyone is looking forward to matching up with us for 7 games.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County, why haven't you been updating this thread? You can add 3 POTGs for Wade and 1 for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now its up to date.

Wade and Lebron are so close in our POTG race. Wade is up 22-20 on Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks W2B - sorry Shaoxia, it got a way from me there for a bit. We had a lot of games in succession and I didn't get a chance to update.

I'll get my act together :laugh:

Interesting that LBJ gets the MVP love, yet Wade (to date) has been our "best" player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has 4 game separation from James for the POTY lead.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade has had more 'amazing' games, but he's also been horse**** for a lot too, whereas LeBron has been very consistent barring a couple here and there. That's why he's the MVP candidate.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's amazing how close it is between Lebron and Wade though. They really are both playing at a really high level this year. Though I think Wade's being ignored in the national media a little bit on that front, in favor of making every story related to Lebron in some way. Whenever Wade plays great, then people write that article but in relation to it being something negative about Lebron. And then when Lebron plays well, they sort of just half mention Wade.

Not that any of that matters to these guys, but it's weird to watch because when you watch the actual games, this is like Superman and Batman teaming up. Two equals just beasting on everyone. They're an incredible duo. Which people like Bill Simmons said would never happen. They're not fitting into the Jordan-Pippen rubric. More like two guys who are sort of Jordan/Pippen unto themselves.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade+James vs the Bulls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has taken over from Wade as POTY.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has retaken the lead by 1 in the POTG race.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> This is gonna be a lot more contested than in years past.
> 
> Vote after each game, i'll update this thread, and we'll see who our MVP is at seasons end.
> 
> ...


It's time for an update. Some mod please edit the first post.

Game 68 vs. OKC: no one (note: everyone was terrible, but if I had to pick one it'd be Dwyane Wade because at least he played good D on Westbrook.) Wade's stats (21pts, 6rbs, 2ast, 1stl, 1 blk, 40mins)
Game 69 @ Atlanta: LeBron James (43pts, 2rbs, 3ast, 16-21fg, 31min)
Game 70 vs. Denver: Dwyane Wade (32pts, 2rbs, 2ast, 3blk, 1stl, 10-20fg, 11-13ft, 39min)
Game 71 @ Detroit: Dwyane Wade (24pts, 4rbs, 4ast, 3stl, 0 turnovers, 40min)
Game 72 vs. Philly: Dwyane Wade (39pts, 11rbs, 8ast, 5blk, 3stl, 15-26fg, 41min)
Game 73 vs. Houston: LeBron James (33pts, 10rbs, 7ast, 13-21fg, 40min)
Game 74 @ Cleveland: Mike Bibby (23pts, 7-11 3fg)
Game 75 @ Washington: LeBron James (35pts, 8rbs, 8ast, 5stl, 12-16fg, 44min)
Game 76 @ New Jersey: LeBron James (31pts, 11rbs, 7ast, 3stl, 11-18fg, 39min)

So that puts the race at:

POTG Leaderboard:
Dwyane Wade - 30
Lebron James - 30
Chris Bosh - 10
James Jones - 1
Zydrunas Ilgauskus - 1
Joel Anthony - 1
Mike Miller - 1
Mike Bibby - 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah my bad, i've been super busy lately and haven't had a proper chance to update this in a while. Ill review your suggestions Shao and check the box scores etc and update tonight sometime.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Yeah my bad, i've been super busy lately and haven't had a proper chance to update this in a while. Ill review your suggestions Shao and check the box scores etc and update tonight sometime.


Damn, I totally forgot about the Minnesota game, so please make that

Game 76 @ Minnesota: Dwyane Wade (32pts, 5rbs, 2ast, 2blk, 2stl, 14-21fg, 34min)

So Wade has 31 POTGs so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's crazy how close they are. Pretty appropriate IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, im still trying to find the time to update this - keeps getting worse and worse!

I'd say that it would just about be tied though between Wade n Bron.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron should win hands down by the way he plays against Elite Teams...like Boston and Lakers, D-Wade was horrible against Boston this year, the first three games was a headache.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta finish those last 15 games, WC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna update this today, so we will actually know who our POTY is :laugh:

My bad guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Have finally finished updating this thread, and the results are in. 

The Miami Heat Player of the Year for Season 2010-2011 is....

*LEBRON JAMES (34 VOTES)*
*26.7 Points per game
7.5 Rebounds per game
7.0 Assists per game
0.6 Blocks per game
1.6 Steals per game
38.8 Minutes per game

51% from the field (career high)
33% from three point land
76% from the charity stripe*











Congrats to LBJ for a great regular season. Here's hoping for an even better season 2011-2012.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Better late than never


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh:

Figured I might as well, seeing as i'll need to start a new one for 2011-2012!

It was a really tight race between Bron and DWade last season. Crazy how our best non-big 3 player was Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can only imagine what FG% Lebron will shoot this season. For the 1st 25 or so games he was around 44%. 

He could shoot around 53/54% this season and it wouldnt surprise me. Especially if he developed any type of post game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. It shocked me when people began throwing him in the MVP debate because he seemed a little, dare I say, underwhelming at first, indicated by his lower fg pct. He was so much more comfortable later in the year.


----------

